# Do you know any thing about Bermaline bread......



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks,,,, qahtan


----------



## bakertech (Oct 26, 2011)

As a bakery student in 1959 I became aware of Bermaline Flour.

 We made this loaf many time over the years, my main memoty was that a matchstick was placed in the small hole at the top opf the tin, so we knew when the proof was correct for baking. The bread was always baked in the name stamped inverted tin, never as a untinned loaf. Similar to the orgional Hovis loaf.

Unfortunatly the Bermaline Brand has gone and the Hovis Brand highjacked by Premier Foods, to be used as a general name to replace the old RHM Mothers Pride Bread. As an ex-technical employee of RHM I am saddened by the use of the origional Hovis name, which was a wheat germ loaf consisting of white flour with the addition of nine times the normal level of flour's wheat germ that had been toasted. However even in the 1960's Hovis was loosing it's distinctive flavour and smell that was so doticable when removed fro the oven.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a recipe I found (written for a breadmaker) when I googled Bermaline bread. What specifically about it do you want to know?

*BERMALINE BREAD*

1½ cups lukewarm water
4 tsp malt syrup (or 2 tsp malt and 2 tsp golden syrup or treacle)
1½ tsp brown sugar
1 tsp salt
2 Tbsp skim milk/ soy milk powder
2 Tbsp oil or soy lecithin
2 cups strong bread flour (high grade flour)
1¾ cups wholemeal or whole wheat flour 
3 tsp Surebake yeast


----------

